# Flamingo WTF



## STR (Oct 22, 2021)

I started fishing Flamingo 30 years ago. It was a place where you could get away from everything and everyone. Boat ramps were calm and people were polite and caring of other anglers wanting to get on the water. Yesterday the experience was the opposite of all of that. The boat ramp was crowded with giant boats, with rude people that don’t care about anyone but them selves dropping their boats at the ramp and hanging out there with a line of other waiting to put their boats in the water. Just like you’d see at busy ramps in metropolitan Miami. The water had more traffic than north Biscayne Bay or it seemed. Question is, for people who go there regularly, is this now normal at Flamingo, or was it because it was a long weekend??


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Most ramps are a hassle on Saturdays.... during the week I have the place to myself, mostly.. You must have been at the outside ramp - the inside ramp has so much space that I can launch without waiting even when there's a line for the ramps by the docks - if necessary (then go find some place to tie up as I wait for my anglers). Of course guides like me are usually at the ramp, about one hour before sunup...


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Maybe they were headed in Ingrahm…..😂


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

How is this shocking? It’s a shit show just about everywhere on Thursday-Sunday now.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

It's South Florida so there's that. Incase you haven't notice it's getting really crowded down here.


----------



## STR (Oct 22, 2021)

lemaymiami said:


> Most ramps are a hassle on Saturdays.... during the week I have the place to myself, mostly.. You must have been at the outside ramp - the inside ramp has so much space that I can launch without waiting even when there's a line for the ramps by the docks - if necessary (then go find some place to tie up as I wait for my anglers). Of course guides like me are usually at the ramp, about one hour before sunup...


Yeah, I agree that the inside is better for that, only I was on the outside yesterday, and I got there late in hopes most had already left. Guess I’ll be on the inside more of now like I use to in the past.


----------



## STR (Oct 22, 2021)

Backcountry 16 said:


> It's South Florida so there's that. Incase you haven't notice it's getting really crowded down here.


You mean over crowded, right


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Backcountry 16 said:


> It's South Florida so there's that. Incase you haven't notice it's getting really crowded down here.


Didn’t they try to get society to believe everyone in Florida was going to die because they didn’t comply? People can’t move there fast enough now!


----------



## STR (Oct 22, 2021)

Drifter said:


> Maybe they were headed in Ingrahm…..😂


Yeah, that would fun to watch on a low tide 😂


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

STR said:


> You mean over crowded, right


Extremely when I was a kid in Ft Myers we had 1 McDonald's and a taco bell and a few pizza joints that was it I'm talking 70s early 80s now there's 700k people here it's very sad. Luckily I have a few acres in rural Lee County but the city keeps moving my way and it's only a matter of time.


----------



## STR (Oct 22, 2021)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Extremely when I was a kid in Ft Myers we had 1 McDonald's and a taco bell and a few pizza joints that was it I'm talking 70s early 80s now there's 700k people here it's very sad. Luckily I have a few acres in rural Lee County but the city keeps moving my way and it's only a matter of time.


Those were the good times. I remember them well and wish I could leave Miami, but I’m bound here by family and work til I retire or die.


----------



## messin.with.sasquatch (Aug 10, 2021)

STR said:


> I started fishing Flamingo 30 years ago. It was a place where you could get away from everything and everyone. Boat ramps were calm and people were polite and caring of other anglers wanting to get on the water. Yesterday the experience was the opposite of all of that. The boat ramp was crowded with giant boats, with rude people that don’t care about anyone but them selves dropping their boats at the ramp and hanging out there with a line of other waiting to put their boats in the water. Just like you’d see at busy ramps in metropolitan Miami. The water had more traffic than north Biscayne Bay or it seemed. Question is, for people who go there regularly, is this now normal at Flamingo, or was it because it was a long weekend??


Best bit is fishing hasn't been that good around flamingo anyways. Better off dropping in key largo and running east...


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Threre is only so much inshore water to fish. When Flamingo and Chokoloskee turn into Miami... it may be time to consider getting back into golf.


----------



## Kevin Frias (Nov 13, 2020)

I was also there this weekend and yes it was super packed not only because the weather was good but because of the long weekend. Lots of people run out to east/middle cape to camp as well as the other campsites the park has to offer. That being said, a lot of those bigger boats launching have been going out of flamingo as opposed to the keys to go fish for mackerel near marathon. From Miami, flamingo is a shorter drive than marathon and not to mention it’s a lot less crowded (to them). I’ve heard to launch at marathon on a weekend day you have to practically wait the entire day and that you’re better off launching the night before and sleeping in the boat. They’d rather drive the boat the extra miles rather than trailer it plus deal with the ramps. Last year I do remember seeing flamingo a lot more packed on weekends in the cooler months because there aren’t as many bugs so I guess more people are willing to go.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

It's simple - too many people. Yes, weekends at the ramp are guaranteed to stress out polite, considerate folks. However, the problem is there are millions of border-crossers being inserted into our population illegally at this moment, and not enough of us legal citizens are demanding an end to it. Getting out on the water has always been our way to escape the crowds on land. But the more people we allow to crowd the land, the more who will want to getaway to the water. Our boat ramps on the freshwater lakes near me are connected to parks with small beaches and picnic areas. Those areas are always packed with crowds of border-crossers now. The parking and restroom facilities can't handle the pressure.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Kevin Frias said:


> I’ve heard to launch at marathon on a weekend day you have to practically wait the entire day and that you’re better off launching the night before and sleeping in the boat.


A few months ago, I thought I would take a friend from work fishing on a Saturday. He doesn't fish much being from the mid-west so rather than inshore I thought it would be better to go after some yellowtails and muttons, maybe find some dolphin on a weedline. 

I'd thought we would launch in Key Largo or Islamorada and fish the reefs and offshore from noon-to-dark.

Long story short.... we never got the boat in the water. Every ramp was full all-day so we just took the boat for a long drive. Sucked.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

STR said:


> Those were the good times. I remember them well and wish I could leave Miami, but I’m bound here by family and work til I retire or die.


Me as well grandkids have me firmly planted here.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Half Shell said:


> Long story short.... we never got the boat in the water. Every ramp was full all-day so we just took the boat for a long drive. Sucked.


Every time we go to the Keys I'm amazed at the lines at the boat ramps. Also just the amount of boats in general in the Keys is astonishing to me, and I've lived in St.Pete for 30 years thinking we had a lot of boats here. It's not even close lol.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

This crap happens everywhere
I live in a neighborhood out in the country. We all have 3-5 acre lots. For 20 years it’s was very quiet, no cars going up and down the street. Then about 10 years ago they found us. Yankees from NY sold there big fat overpriced houses and had cash to buy anything for sale in my neighborhood. And they brought their attitude. We had a Jamaican move into a house down the street. Immediately loud parties, barking dogs, racing cars and kids smoking pot in the street. Then she started taking in boarders. When their septic over flowed in the street the health department sent summons that she ignored. Then after the house was toast she moved. Investors bought the house and they’ve been working on it for months trying to get it ready to sell


----------



## HeaveToo (11 mo ago)

That sucks. It is normally bad on weekends in season around here too. Lots of idiots and little patience.

Sad thing for you FL ppl is that with all this northerners moving there you all will be displaced. Happened in VA. We were a conservative state, now the liberals are taking over and the major cities tend to get the D crowd voted in whereas the rural areas vote much wiser. I can’t stand this woke agenda!


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

God bless the guides who have to work no matter the conditions and god bless them for working weekends. I’m no guide but I do like to fish a lot. I can pick my days to fish during the weekdays with the least amount of wind. I won’t fish the weekends anymore. It’s a complete chit show on the Oceanside flats and out back every weekend.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Yep same here which sucks for my son cuz he goes to school during the week and his only option is weekends or holidays. Every time we say F it and go on a weekend we almost always regret it. Last time we went out was a teacher conference day off on a Friday and it was perfect weather, hardly anyone out and we fished all day, those days are few and far between this time of year. Honestly I like the middle of summer the best cuz all the babies from up north that can't take the heat stay home in the AC and there's almost no one out on the flats so we love it.


----------



## david.riina (10 mo ago)

i feel your pain.

here on cape cod, the very few public boat launches during tuna season are filled by 4 am....

regardless of what day it is


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

messin.with.sasquatch said:


> Best bit is fishing hasn't been that good around flamingo anyways. Better off dropping in key largo and running east...


or just getting into classic cars or something….


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

When you start geo-tagging and naming specific locations online, why act surprised when those same areas start filling up with more people?
The irony…


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Salt said:


> When you start geo-tagging and naming specific locations online, why act surprised when those same areas start filling up with more people?
> The irony…


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Salt said:


> When you start geo-tagging and naming specific locations online, why act surprised when those same areas start filling up with more people?
> The irony…


I get it, but honestly at this point it's like complaining about skiff prices these days


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Salt said:


> When you start geo-tagging and naming specific locations online, why act surprised when those same areas start filling up with more people?
> The irony…


Forums like this is how I knew I'd be fishing Flamingo prior to moving from TX to south FL; I had never heard of it before and to tell you the truth... I'm a little disappointed. Those TX reds seemed a little easier to come by. To this weekend warrior, it seems to have gotten worse every year since 2015.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

skinny_fishing said:


> I get it, but honestly at this point it's like complaining about skiff prices these days


Huh?


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

HeaveToo said:


> That sucks. It is normally bad on weekends in season around here too. Lots of idiots and little patience.
> 
> Sad thing for you FL ppl is that with all this northerners moving there you all will be displaced. Happened in VA. We were a conservative state, now the liberals are taking over and the major cities tend to get the D crowd voted in whereas the rural areas vote much wiser. I can’t stand this woke agenda!


I'm sure this won't be a popular post, but it's true:
If we don't want undesirables to move in, then we should stop selling our properties to them. The fault is ours for trying to maximize the money we get for our homes/land at the expense of the well being of the neighborhood/state.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Drifter said:


> Maybe they were headed in Ingrahm…..😂


lol


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

permitchaser said:


> This crap happens everywhere
> I live in a neighborhood out in the country. We all have 3-5 acre lots. For 20 years it’s was very quiet, no cars going up and down the street. Then about 10 years ago they found us. Yankees from NY sold there big fat overpriced houses and had cash to buy anything for sale in my neighborhood. And they brought their attitude. We had a Jamaican move into a house down the street. Immediately loud parties, barking dogs, racing cars and kids smoking pot in the street. Then she started taking in boarders. When their septic over flowed in the street the health department sent summons that she ignored. Then after the house was toast she moved. Investors bought the house and they’ve been working on it for months trying to get it ready to sell


Sucks!


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Isn’t it interesting that everyone else at the ramp is an idiot and every boat on the water is operated by a moron? But everyone on Microskiff is God’s gift to boating and fishing.

Also the ‘border crossers‘ are responsible for it all. SMH


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I don't think anyone on here is selling large tracts of land to developers to build huge developments. And if you are or have you see what happens. This is America after all.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Damn. You all know I was there Friday and it was busy but nowhere near a Biscayne bay ramp. Did not experience any rudeness either. Lots of boats loaded up for camping. About the busiest I’ve seen but not like Miami. Lots of people without boats walking around like tourists. I was actually worried I’d get some dirty looks because I was launching by myself (with the kiddos) but no issues. The backcountry ramp is always slower. Sorry to hear about your experience. I like going way out there because the googans stay in Miami. Hope that doesn’t change that said googans will soon learn it’s not so easy navigating so hopefully keeps them away.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

I fish down there weekly, and usually it's capt bob's truck, the FIU research truck and mine at the inside ramp. We all should know what to expect on a holiday weekend. I know when I make the two hour drive down there on a Saturday or SUnday morning I am going to see two things, Druck drivers on the Turnpike at 5am and more boats some weekend warriors. I have a place in Tavernier and I stay up in North America on holiday weekends. I may sound like a genius, but I have done a lot of dumb shit.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

.


Bonesonthebrain said:


> Also the ‘border crossers‘ are responsible for it all. SMH


Nope. Our open border policies are. Can't blame the border-crossers for accepting an invitation to come in.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Huh?


You know, when people bitch about skiff prices here, everyone is like "that's just the way it is now, deal with it"

Kinda the same deal. Not much anyone can do about it, that's just the way it is now.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

skinny_fishing said:


> You know, when people bitch about skiff prices here, everyone is like "that's just the way it is now, deal with it"
> 
> Kinda the same deal. Not much anyone can do about it, that's just the way it is now.


When the bottom falls out they’ll be cheap. Wait and see.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

MikeChamp12 said:


> I won’t fish the weekends


Welcome to my world.
Almost never go anywhere on a weekend or holiday... for the last 30 years.
Ya been California-ized.
Soon you may learn how to fish in crappy weather, early spring and late fall.

Curious,
do the carnies still show up in the Tampa area in the winter our have they been put out of business?


----------



## Backcountryangler (Mar 30, 2021)

STR said:


> I started fishing Flamingo 30 years ago. It was a place where you could get away from everything and everyone. Boat ramps were calm and people were polite and caring of other anglers wanting to get on the water. Yesterday the experience was the opposite of all of that. The boat ramp was crowded with giant boats, with rude people that don’t care about anyone but them selves dropping their boats at the ramp and hanging out there with a line of other waiting to put their boats in the water. Just like you’d see at busy ramps in metropolitan Miami. The water had more traffic than north Biscayne Bay or it seemed. Question is, for people who go there regularly, is this now normal at Flamingo, or was it because it was a long weekend??


It's tourist season. Always gets like that during winter. Fished Flamingo pretty empty all Summer. Crowd started showing up about a month ago. Alot of inexperienced people out there with no flats fishing etiquette.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Most of the points made on this thread are valid... Please remember, though, that one of the basic charms of the Park is simply how big it is - once you're away from Flamingo, Chokoloskee, or other starting points - even all the way east to Key Largo... And at least half of the ten thousand islands area - is outside Park boundaries... Anyone willing to do a bit of exploring can certainly get away from other boats if needed (or wanted...). Yes, you can fish in places where there's lots of other boats (mackeral fishing west of the tripods comes to mind this time of year...) or you can get way back up inside into areas that rarely see any anglers at all - even in a bigger boat... Of course all you might find while exploring are mosquitoes, waters that look deep enough - but aren't... etc. but that's all part of the game.

The 'glades are still the best bet I know of for variety inshore - and two things I've learned to expect are that no two days are ever the same... and if you fished the Park for fifty years - at the end of that time you'd still be finding things you'd never seen before - if you pay attention to what's going on around you. The Park will always attract first timers who've read or heard about it - but most of them will make a trip or two - then never show up again since the 'glades have a way of jerking you up short if you're not paying attention. Others will make that first trip - go home talking to themselves -then spend a lifetime learning to fish the backcountry - and every one of them is welcome as far as I'm concerned.

Just nothing like the 'glades... and "Be a hero... take a kid fishing" - been saying this for years now - and hope to keep on saying it - because it's true...


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> When the bottom falls out they’ll be cheap. Wait and see.


I hope so!



mro said:


> Curious,
> do the carnies still show up in the Tampa area in the winter our have they been put out of business?


LOL yep, and the crowds show up every time too, I don't get it


----------



## Nattybluewater (3 mo ago)

I was there all weekend; I was surprised at the number of 23'+ center consoles launching and coming in. I saw big tandem axle trailers in the lot for some big boats. The places I fished, I was the only boat around. There's a lot of water to cover on the outside.


----------



## Scott (Aug 24, 2015)

Salt said:


> When you start geo-tagging and naming specific locations online, why act surprised when those same areas start filling up with more people?
> The irony…


that’s why I never post fishing reports. I’ve fished Flamingo since the early 80s. Lived in Islamorada for 25 years. About a year and a half ago I couldn’t take it anymore. Sold the house and moved to a secret location. Even on the weekends you can find solitude. 
Here’s what the beach scene is on beautiful weekday.


----------



## Nattybluewater (3 mo ago)

Looks like the panhandle


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

I have a spot just like that too


----------



## Nattybluewater (3 mo ago)

We've kicked around moving up there, I'm sure you feel like you're in a different world than S. FL.


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

STR said:


> I started fishing Flamingo 30 years ago. It was a place where you could get away from everything and everyone. Boat ramps were calm and people were polite and caring of other anglers wanting to get on the water. Yesterday the experience was the opposite of all of that. The boat ramp was crowded with giant boats, with rude people that don’t care about anyone but them selves dropping their boats at the ramp and hanging out there with a line of other waiting to put their boats in the water. Just like you’d see at busy ramps in metropolitan Miami. The water had more traffic than north Biscayne Bay or it seemed. Question is, for people who go there regularly, is this now normal at Flamingo, or was it because it was a long weekend??


Unfortunately Miami is a cancer and it's spreading every day. The greed and entitlement that thrives there knows no bounds. They even managed to destroy Bimini! I live much farther north in Palm Beach county and we are now seeing them spread all the way up here to avoid the high rents/housing down there.

We simply just have too many people with more coming everyday. To make matters worse the New Yorkers that are coming are the worst kind. They have deep pockets, big mouths and zero regard for assimilating into Florida life. They just want to make it New York south. They buy center consoles and then operate them with music blaring nonstop and act like they are on the Jersey Shore. Thankfully most have no interest in fishing and would rather just get drunk at the sandbar.

I haven't been to Flamingo for 20 years but it saddens me to hear your report. I prefer going out of Choko but I'm sure the Googans will find their way there too. Part of the problem now is technology makes it easier for them. As stewards of the park we should all be careful on who we give advice to. I happily help everyone I can but I won't recommend FMT or anything else to someone till I know they aren't the type of person who will abuse it. Trust me, I've seen first hand what morons have done to the Indian River Lagoon and Biscayne Bay. You don't want these idiot's in your home waters.


----------



## SFL_Mirage (May 25, 2019)

Love the irony of this post. It'll only get worse.


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

Half Shell said:


> I'm a little disappointed. Those TX reds seemed a little easier to come by


Texas reds are stuuupid . Slap a fly in the water anywhere they can see it and they'll climb over each other to get to it. That's where I started saltwater fly fishing and that is definitely the easiest way to learn. Florida reds are much more wary - not that you can't get them to eat - its just a lot harder to do without spooking them first. My theory - having grown up fishing TX flats and now primarily in Florida, is the sharks. If I'm a red in Texas there aren't a dozen 8' lemons cruising around trying to eat me like there are in Florida (in my waters anyway). I do a lot more spin fishing when I'm on my own (most of the time) now.


----------



## Nattybluewater (3 mo ago)

How is the red fishing in Texas during the winter


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

ebr said:


> My theory - having grown up fishing TX flats and now primarily in Florida, is the sharks.


And the friggin dolphins lol, nothing clears out a spot like a few dolphins coming in


----------



## neueklasse (Dec 25, 2019)

These are the same people trailering 85mph on the park road with zero regard for wildlife. Wish the rangers would enforce their laws and check credentials ie park pass and flamingo boaters safety course.


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

neueklasse said:


> and check credentials ie park pass


If coming by land you have to go through the gate so the pass should be valid. I haven't been stopped by rangers much in the past few years (maybe a Covid thing - reduction of rangers or something) but I can't remember one of them ever asking for my safety course certificate. I did offer it though the time or two I can remember being stopped since that policy went into effect.

In fact, I think every time I've been stopped by a ranger in the past it was when I was fishing closer to home as opposed to over in the Flamingo area as the park boundary extends to almost right in front of my neighborhood.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nattybluewater said:


> How is the red fishing in Texas during the winter


Sucks, don’t bother!


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

I've rarely been checked in the park. I do see speed traps from time to time. While camping we were checked a couple times and I've been checked at the ramp a few times after fishing but never approached while on the water. I also was not asked for the safety course although I had it.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

ebr said:


> If I'm a red in Texas there aren't a dozen 8' lemons cruising around trying to eat me like there are in Florida (in my waters anyway).


I enjoy a good shark fight on fly. Keep a rod ready and stripped on the floor just for them on the flat.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

I've never had a shark chase an artificial. Never thrown a fly at them but god knows I've tried with whatever I was using. Any tips for sharks on artificial? You have to put it in their mouth or will they actually chase on it? Thanks..


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

rovster said:


> I've never had a shark chase an artificial. Never thrown a fly at them but god knows I've tried with whatever I was using. Any tips for sharks on artificial? You have to put it in their mouth or will they actually chase on it? Thanks..


I sight cast a 4’ bull shark in about two feet of water with a white soft plastic with some ProCure on it and it followed the scent trail to the lure after it swam through the scent trail. Never had one eat a non scented plastic.


----------



## Nattybluewater (3 mo ago)

I got checked on the water in front of flamingo on Saturday late afternoon. He did a safety check, ran my registration, wanted to see my fishing license, and only asked me if I had the boaters permit, which I had but he said you don’t have to show me, I trust you.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Nattybluewater said:


> How is the red fishing in Texas during the winter





Smackdaddy53 said:


> Sucks, don’t bother!


Winter is the worst season in TX. I always suggest folks wait until March/April test our easily caught redfish.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

rovster said:


> I've never had a shark chase an artificial. Never thrown a fly at them but god knows I've tried with whatever I was using. Any tips for sharks on artificial? You have to put it in their mouth or will they actually chase on it? Thanks..


I just have fly rods in the boat. Bright obnoxious flies and you definitely need to get it really close. At least that’s whT I’ve seen on YouTube’s 😉


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Surffshr said:


> Winter is the worst season in TX. I always suggest folks wait until March/April test our easily caught redfish.


Not really good any time of year, better off bowfishing for them in Louisiana.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

rovster said:


> I've never had a shark chase an artificial. Never thrown a fly at them but god knows I've tried with whatever I was using. Any tips for sharks on artificial? You have to put it in their mouth or will they actually chase on it? Thanks..


They will eat plugs like rebels. Need to feed them from a slight angle so they can see it. I would replace the trebles with a j on the back only. We used to use rebels or seebees with most of the bill removed. They eat bright orange flies. The best sharks to sight cast are blacktips. More energetic than lemons.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

rovster said:


> I've never had a shark chase an artificial. Never thrown a fly at them but god knows I've tried with whatever I was using. Any tips for sharks on artificial? You have to put it in their mouth or will they actually chase on it? Thanks..


pretty nice blacktip on a Mirrodine XL.. right outside Lake Ingram in about 4' of water. He got there before the tarpon.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

rovster said:


> I've never had a shark chase an artificial. Never thrown a fly at them but god knows I've tried with whatever I was using. Any tips for sharks on artificial? You have to put it in their mouth or will they actually chase on it? Thanks..


If you’re gunna do it being long pliers and use a barbless hook. The barbs make it so hard to pull the hooks out, that’s when ya get bit.

I use a big white maribou streamer.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

rovster said:


> I've never had a shark chase an artificial. Never thrown a fly at them but god knows I've tried with whatever I was using. Any tips for sharks on artificial? You have to put it in their mouth or will they actually chase on it? Thanks..


I hooked a bonnet head on a Zman crawfish I had rigged up for redfish. Also not long ago had a shark bite a plastic mullet right in half.

Can't remember if I had pro cure on either one but it helps I'm sure


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

A quick primer on artificial sharks (and sharks on the fly..). For plugs - use something that's noisy (surface poppers at the top of my list) - lay it out in front of the fish then work it a bit without moving it much, wait until he's coming in then start a medium speed retrieve and hang on (a short trace of wire, #6, will keep you connected). The best plug fishing for sharks is any time you find them off the beach a bit where there's jacks, macks, or bluefish tearing it up at the surface. Usually you'll find blacktips (some of them up into the fifty pound range and bigger), charging up into the fray to eat what's feeding on the baitfish... In that situation make a bunch of noise with a popping plug or something like an old Creek Chub darter and hang on. Blacktips will take you to school once you hook up. Got an absolute beginner aboard? Instead of that lure wire up a 5/0 Eagle Claw #85 hook (they're cheap and pretty strong), again only a short trace of wire ending in a 100lb swivel, and that attached to a rod's length of mono leader -at least 50lb - we use 80lb... Any time up on a flat (or anywhere else that you encounter sharks have a strip of ladyfish or mullet rigged up (something fresh - not frozen...) and make a long cast with it in the direction of uncle toothy - then hand the rod to your beginner and have them reel it in slowly, while you tell them to stop reeling occasionally until the shark senses the food. When that shark is close to the bait have them start reeling again - very slowly - and hang on....

Shark on flies - great fun... I divide them into two categories - puppy sharks (under four feet long, blacktips, lemons, bulls....) and their big brothers. For the pups on fly we never use anything special - just the flies we're already using on an 8 or 9wt rod - particularly clousers (the Whitewater clouser) or seaducers.. With pups - fish them like you would a redfish only much closer - and remember they need to see the fly so it can't be right in front of them where they can't see anything- you want it alongside their eye -and you need the puppy coming towards you to have any chance... A surprising number of small sharks will come after a fly in really shallow waters (less than two feet) where you just happen to be hunting reds or snook. Make your presentation and if you get bit you're going to be losing that fly -but it will be a bunch of fun while it lasts...

Bigger sharks on fly -that's a whole different deal - a 10wt is very light gear - a 12 wt is our standard. Our leaders will have a bite tippet of #5 or #6 wire - and we'll be using a big bright fly that really pushes some water as you strip (I believe they can not only see a big fly but actually "feel" it moving in front of them). Here's my standard bug - called the Bloody Rooster... the photo doesn't show that the nose is bright red saddle - the remainder of the fly is bright orange - the same color as your life jacket...








with a stout 4/0 hook and a wire weedguard...

For big sharks you'll need some prep - a half dozen fresh killed fish, with three or four of them butterflied then hung over the side...The biggest part is where to set up - you need a good current, clear, relatively shallow waters, about three to five feet deep (just off the edge of a big flat is always a good choice)... then you're in the waiting game until that shark comes to you.... Never bother tossing a fly at any shark that isn't coming towards you - then do your best to lay out the fly so that when you start stripping it - the fly is alongside the fish - not in front of it and you're keeping pace with the shark's speed so the fly is somewhere near its eye. Keep a close watch on the fly since with just a slight movement a shark will inhale it as it approaches... All the rest of the deal is up to you. Hook up a really big animal and after a half hour or so you'll be wondering - who's caught who....


----------



## JoeP (Jul 5, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> Most of the points made on this thread are valid... Please remember, though, that one of the basic charms of the Park is simply how big it is - once you're away from Flamingo, Chokoloskee, or other starting points - even all the way east to Key Largo... And at least half of the ten thousand islands area - is outside Park boundaries... Anyone willing to do a bit of exploring can certainly get away from other boats if needed (or wanted...). Yes, you can fish in places where there's lots of other boats (mackeral fishing west of the tripods comes to mind this time of year...) or you can get way back up inside into areas that rarely see any anglers at all - even in a bigger boat... Of course all you might find while exploring are mosquitoes, waters that look deep enough - but aren't... etc. but that's all part of the game.
> 
> The 'glades are still the best bet I know of for variety inshore - and two things I've learned to expect are that no two days are ever the same... and if you fished the Park for fifty years - at the end of that time you'd still be finding things you'd never seen before - if you pay attention to what's going on around you. The Park will always attract first timers who've read or heard about it - but most of them will make a trip or two - then never show up again since the 'glades have a way of jerking you up short if you're not paying attention. Others will make that first trip - go home talking to themselves -then spend a lifetime learning to fish the backcountry - and every one of them is welcome as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Just nothing like the 'glades... and "Be a hero... take a kid fishing" - been saying this for years now - and hope to keep on saying it - because it's true...


We’ll said Capt.


----------



## redfisher326 (Oct 26, 2021)

rovster said:


> I've never had a shark chase an artificial. Never thrown a fly at them but god knows I've tried with whatever I was using. Any tips for sharks on artificial? You have to put it in their mouth or will they actually chase on it? Thanks..


I've had luck with the bonnet heads around southern Biscayne bay and some in Islamorada with bunny flies, purple collar and a pink tail seemed to do the trick the best. If you can get it to them with out them seeing the boat they tend to stay interested. Sometimes they just follow for a while and bail. Still fun to get the reaction and no messing with teeth. Best part is they serve as great practice for hitting moving targets in the wind. Made me way better for Tarpon when those opportunities came around.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

redfisher326 said:


> I've had luck with the bonnet heads around southern Biscayne bay and some in Islamorada with bunny flies, purple collar and a pink tail seemed to do the trick the best. If you can get it to them with out them seeing the boat they tend to stay interested. Sometimes they just follow for a while and bail. Still fun to get the reaction and no messing with teeth. Best part is they serve as great practice for hitting moving targets in the wind. Made me way better for Tarpon when those opportunities came around.


I sight casted a bone a few years ago in Islamorada but when I got it in the net, it had somehow turned into a small bonnet head.

Btw, lots of the tarpon chewing all the way from Cape Sable to Middle Cape yesterday.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

redfisher326 said:


> I've had luck with the bonnet heads around southern Biscayne bay and some in Islamorada with bunny flies, purple collar and a pink tail seemed to do the trick the best. If you can get it to them with out them seeing the boat they tend to stay interested. Sometimes they just follow for a while and bail. Still fun to get the reaction and no messing with teeth. Best part is they serve as great practice for hitting moving targets in the wind. Made me way better for Tarpon when those opportunities came around.


Bonnetheads are crustaceans eaters, almost exclusively. Try reeling a shrimp or crab away from one once they have the scent... They need to be fished differently than other sharks, IMO. They are great warm-up fish for first time bonefisherman, too.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

lemaymiami said:


> Bigger sharks on fly -that's a whole different deal - a 10wt is very light gear - a 12 wt is our standard. Our leaders will have a bite tippet of #5 or #6 wire - and we'll be using a big bright fly that really pushes some water as you strip (I believe they can not only see a big fly but actually "feel" it moving in front of them). Here's my standard bug - called the Bloody Rooster... the photo doesn't show that the nose is bright red saddle - the remainder of the fly is bright orange - the same color as your life jacket...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly how Capt. Ralph Delph taught me to catch big bulls and lemons on fly. Same fly, same technique. Did you two ever fish together? We used a beefy custom 12wt glass fly rod built by Jim Knight, with a John Emery reel back then. Great memories.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

This was what all of us (that were interested in sharks on fly) were taught all those years ago back when I was with the Tropical Anglers Club (late seventies). Since John Emory and Ralph Delph were Club members long before I joined, the club might have been where they learned it. Both were no longer members whenI joined in1976…

In 1972 a young John Emory was working at J. Lee Cuddy’s ( where everyone bought their rod building supplies). Since I was just learning to build rods he was a great help. That day he introduced me to Lefty Kreh (who was the outdoor writer for the Miami Herald back then)…

Miami was THE place back then to learn every kind of sport fishing… Just one more reason to pass along what I was lucky enough to learn.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

lemaymiami said:


> This was what all of us (that were interested in sharks on fly) were taught all those years ago back when I was with the Tropical Anglers Club (late seventies). Since John Emory and Ralph Delph were Club members long before I joined, the club might have been where they learned it. Both were no longer members whenI joined in1976…
> 
> In 1972 a young John Emory was working at J. Lee Cuddy’s ( where everyone bought their rod building supplies). Since I was just learning to build rods he was a great help. That day he introduced me to Lefty Kreh (who was the outdoor writer for the Miami Herald back then)…
> 
> Miami was THE place back then to learn every kind of sport fishing… Just one more reason to pass along what I was lucky enough to learn.


It's great that you take the time to share knowledge and history from the early days of sportfishing in Miami and The Keys, Capt. LeMay. I'm blessed to have lived there and seen it in the mid-70s thru the mid-90s, but I know it was even better before then. Keep the lessons and storytelling going, so maybe the younger generation will learn from wise elders such as yourself. Thank you.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

I told you on another thread Thanksgiving is the busiest camping weekend of the year. Middle cape looked like tent city. Counted 30 boats anchored up as we went by in the afternoon.
Been saying it for years, 4 strokes, Google earth, FMT, forums & social media are a huge factor.

Last couple of years add the sharks to my list. Buddy of mine fished this weekend we were in two separate areas. Both had sharks around us while working shorelines. We have come to the conclusion they are attracted to the trolling motor. My boat caught and released 4 snook and all four got eaten on the release. Sharks were circling us the entire length of the shoreline prior and after.
My buddy was on the coast and he relesed a couple of snook and they got sharked. They have gotten smart that they wait for the slow released fish and hunt it down. Seen it on snake bight as well. Told my buddy, offshore guys look for frigates we look for sharks, but, frigates don’t eat your catch!


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> When the bottom falls out they’ll be cheap. Wait and see.


I agree
Just like houses, and everything else everybody overpaid for


----------



## Lucky (Mar 28, 2016)

Half Shell said:


> pretty nice blacktip on a Mirrodine XL.. right outside Lake Ingram in about 4' of water. He got there before the tarpon.
> 
> View attachment 224489


🤦‍♂️ The OP was complaining about Googan traffic at Flamingo!?


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Lucky said:


> 🤦‍♂️ The OP was complaining about Googan traffic at Flamingo!?


That post was in response to a question about will a shark hit a lure. If getting sharked at Flamingo makes one a googan, it's a pretty popular club to be in.


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

tailchaser16 said:


> released 4 snook and all four got eaten on the release


Oh man, my heart sinks any time that happens. If one of the ones I land is tired, I'll put him in my live well for 10-15 minutes with the pump going and get him fully recharged so he doesn't become an easy meal.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

I've seen some people get as close to the mangroves as they can and then release it, seems like the best idea for them to get to cover asap


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

skinny_fishing said:


> I've seen some people get as close to the mangroves as they can and then release it, seems like the best idea for them to get to cover asap


That may work but 99% of my fish are caught on the open flats so, if tired, they are sitting ducks - literally.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

ebr said:


> That may work but 99% of my fish are caught on the open flats so, if tired, they are sitting ducks - literally.


Yeah I should have mentioned that it would be for situations near mangroves or structure, obviously if you are out a ways it's not doable unless you have a really big livewell lol.


----------



## sofloguy (Jul 11, 2021)

rovster said:


> I've never had a shark chase an artificial. Never thrown a fly at them but god knows I've tried with whatever I was using. Any tips for sharks on artificial? You have to put it in their mouth or will they actually chase on it? Thanks..


There is a nice little sandbar in Boynton beach where people are starting to use on the weekends. It's gets a little crowded. Sometimes I take old, beat up lures out there with a stout spinner tipped with a foot of wire and fling it across this little flat. It's a blast seeing the looks on people faces when they see 60 lb spinner sharks jumping thru the air while they're chugging beer and floating around just a hundred yards away.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

sofloguy said:


> It's a blast seeing the looks on people faces when they see 60 lb spinner sharks jumping thru the air while they're chugging beer and floating around just a hundred yards away.


Are you putting out some chum, or just taking advantage of other shark-attractive scents coming from the sand bar?


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> Are you putting out some chum, or just taking advantage of other shark-attractive scents coming from the sand bar?


If you idle to the markers off Halendale Beach which is clear water all the way to the bottom, you can see lots of 4-8' sharks in 8-10' of water not 30 yards from people swimming. Throw a silver spoon and the ladyfish will hit it and then get eaten by one of the sharks.. not that I've ever done that.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Half Shell said:


> lots of 4-8' sharks in 8-10' of water not 30 yards from people swimming


Just me, but the only way I swim in waters like that is if I have a mask on to see what's around me, and I'm holding a spear gun.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

skinny_fishing said:


> I've seen some people get as close to the mangroves as they can and then release it, seems like the best idea for them to get to cover asap


Last time I was at flamingo there was literally sharks rooting their heads in the mangroves and you could see their tails thrashing out of the water. Glad they were catching fish because we weren’t!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

At the bottom of a falling tide every shoreline along the coast of the 'glades.. . will have sharks prowling it. Over the years I've learned to expect them to be lemons of every size (and some of them nearing 11 feet long...), but mostly in the five to seven or eight foot category. They're looking for cripples or fish that have been caught and released but still not fully recovered. They make one heckuva show when they find something to get after... in water so shallow you not only see their dorsal fin - but at times, their entire back as they ease along... 

If you pay attention up in places like Whitewater Bay you'll see mostly bull sharks since they're able to handle freshwater (if I remember correctly one big bull shark was found 500 miles up the Mississippi...). In Nicaragua they're called the Lake Nicaragua shark - in Africa the Zambezi River shark (you get the idea) - they're even found in Australia - bulls are worldwide - and number three on the list of really dangerous sharks since they bite or attack a lot of people every year... The reason? Bull sharks swim where people do and they can be very aggressive... the lemon - not so much. I've personally seen bulls up in Whitewater that were easily ten feet long... 

If you watch closely in the 'glades - any animal, bird, or reptile that's swimming along from one island to another - never makes the sligihtest sound. Just a guess on my part but I'm betting the noisy ones don't live long enough to have babies... I tell my anglers that if they ever wind up in the water - to get back in the boat without making any noise if possible - but we try to stay in the boat... 

Here's a tip I had to learn the hard way... Most sharks on a hook are relatively easy to deal with -if they're still in the water... Never, repeat never try to drag one into your boat to un-hook and to take photos... In particular don't tail rope them since you won't like what happens next... Any time I see someone boating a live shark - I figure they're doing it for the camera.... and recenty I've seen a few videos on Instagram of the things that can go wrong when some idiot that doesn't know how hard they are to control gets a bit too close to a thrashing shark - then needs a doctor (maybe even an entire hospital) to repair the damage...


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Back in the 60's there was a story around Port O'Connor of a ling green gaffed into a center console. By the end, everyone was in the water except the ling and it was no longer a center console.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

lemaymiami said:


> If you pay attention up in places like Whitewater Bay you'll see mostly bull sharks since they're able to handle freshwater (if I remember correctly one big bull shark was found 500 miles up the Mississippi...)


I fished with Capt. Rick Murphy up around Shark River and Whitewater Bay in the early '90s (before he was a TV Star) and he said there were a lot of Bull Sharks there as well. He showed me the spot where he once saw a Bull Shark come up out of the water and take a large racoon that got too close to the water's edge.
It was interesting to see the behavior of the different shark species when we fished for them on the flats with light tackle and on fly. The nurses would come in first, then maybe some blacktips, then the lemon sharks. But when the bull sharks moved in, all the other species would scatter and leave.


----------



## STR (Oct 22, 2021)

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> I fished with Capt. Rick Murphy up around Shark River and Whitewater Bay in the early '90s (before he was a TV Star) and he said there were a lot of Bull Sharks there as well. He showed me the spot where he once saw a Bull Shark come up out of the water and take a large racoon that got too close to the water's edge.
> It was interesting to see the behavior of the different shark species when we fished for them on the flats with light tackle and on fly. The nurses would come in first, then maybe some blacktips, then the lemon sharks. But when the bull sharks moved in, all the other species would scatter and leave.


I don’t know if the sharks a year round thing there, but it’s definitely not a place I would get into the water by choice. Rick still guides but almost impossible to book a trip with him anymore from what I understand. He is my sisters neighbor and I go see her every Sunday. I never see him. He’s a really busy dude. Very nice guy in person too.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

STR said:


> Very nice guy in person too


Yes he is. He's come a long way. My wife and her sister were classmates of his at South Dade Senior High.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

skinny_fishing said:


> I've seen some people get as close to the mangroves as they can and then release it, seems like the best idea for them to get to cover asap


Release # 4 was put in the groves as we thought the same as you. 2 sharks still got in there and got him. That’s when we stopped before the best part of the shoreline.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Actually offshore a bit might be a better choice for that release... the problem for all of us, if you place a fish in your livewell - and a ranger or FWC shows up - you're at their mercy as to whether they believe you "intended to release that fish"... There are some bonefish destinations where the sharks are just as bad - the best thing with bones is to wade back into places where the sharks can't go then do your release (and say a quiet prayer that your fish revives enough to take care of itself before the rising tide allows that toothy critter access to him... ). 

I've talked to folks I respect about that whole -shark gets your release deal.... and the consensus is that a released fish leaves a scent trail showing it's weak until they're fully revived and the shark simply follows the trail to find your fish...


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

lemaymiami said:


> I've talked to folks I respect about that whole -shark gets your release deal.... and the consensus is that a released fish leaves a scent trail showing it's weak until they're fully revived and the shark simply follows the trail to find your fish...


Some sort of alarm or danger pheromone trail maybe. Whatever it is, "normal" fish don't emit this and sharks ignore them largely. Terrible conundrum. We just leave.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

That's the only tactic that really does work - once you're shark bit, pretty doubtful your second fish will fare any better.. but most of us are reluctant to leave fish that are biting... In some places, particularly one river mouth, I set the drags heavy on the gear my anglers are using, we horse the fish to the boat quickly then I snatch the fish onboard (with 40lb leader you can usually snatch a lower slot snook if you don't mind being a bit ******* about it..). That's an extreme case but there's times it's the only way my angler will succeed. Me, I like my hands so whenever I'm doing that sort of stuff I'm a bit puckered up about it... The sharks involved aren't very big (usually less than seven feet) - but they sure are hungry and super aggressive... Just another day in paradise... 

The only good news about that particular spot is that there's enough current that any release is swept away the moment it hits the water so the snook at least has a chance... Seriously though any place that has a serious shark problem -like Boca Grande or certain bridges in the Keys - ought to be off limits (but that's not going to happen in tarpon season.. ).


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Last time I was in the Keys people were talking about how bad the sharks were at the Bahia bridge, that pretty much every Tarpon hooked was getting destroyed.

I'd like to think that most reasonable anglers would just go somewhere else at that point, but some people just gotta have it I guess.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

How many non-natives are complaining about themselves?


----------

